# 26er Schlauch im 27,5er Mantel ???



## Fraish (22. April 2015)

Hey, nach ca.  550 km hat sich mein Schlauch verabschiedet. Leider war da auch nicht viel mit flicken!
6 km tragen war auch genug Training...hehe!

Ich habe ein 27,5er Mantel bzw. Rad, beim montieren kam nun ein 26er Schlauch zum vorschein!!

Ist das so üblich bei Rose? 
Hat der Mechaniker sich vergriffen?
Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## piilu (22. April 2015)

Keine Ahnung obs übs üblich ist aber man kann normalerweise bedenkenlos nen 26" Schlauch in 650B" Reifen fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (22. April 2015)

...und in 29 Zoll auch...


----------



## CRASHER13 (23. April 2015)

passt kein problem


----------



## Fraish (24. April 2015)

Ich habe nun einen 27,5er drauf....mal schauen wie lange der hält


----------

